# Why do I like the new Bulova Aerojet so much?



## stmcgill

I recently spent just under £100 for a Bulova Aerojet (96B242) quartz watch and am still conflicted about it, but overall I absolutely adore this watch.

It is the kind of watch that I really should not like; it is not mechanical, it is not big, it has no lume that is useable and it is lightweight. I usually wear a Bulova Accutron deep sea 666 which I adore or for more demanding days, a 2nd generation Seiko Monster orange, but for some reason this particular watch caught my eye in the overpriced jewellers.

It is an homage to the original Aerojet, but somewhat larger to fit in with the modern style of bigger faces. It does, however, feel true to a time when a simple strap attached to a round watch using the most subtly styled lugs. Every part of this watch is consistent and it is the most 'watch like' watch I have ever owned. You look at it and just think "Yes, that's a watch" without considering any unnecessary features like a huge bezel or massive crowns for those who prefer a diver's watch, and who have never dived in their lives.

The Aerojet is incredibly light, giving it an air of cheapness in the hand, but on the wrist this translates to an invisibility which matches the styling perfectly. The ticking gives away the age of the watch more than the face and of course it is exceptionally accurate thanks to the Japanese quartz movement. A mechanical version of this watch would be a joy to behold in my opinion, or maybe even an Accutron II, but it is what it is and only the bizarre lume presence lets it down. The lume is a) not great at all and only stays visible for a few minutes after exposure to light and is b) completely pointless because only the hour markers are lumed at the ends and so it is worthless for actually telling the time.









The pointed hands finish off the pleasing form and they are highly visible against the off-white face which draws attention without ever demanding it. I don't know what else to say about the new Aerojet and I can't quite explain why I like it so much, but it has replaced my Timex Weekender as my budget 'watch' which doesn't pretend to be anything else.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Shaun, I'm a fan of the original, and the also the new one. It's something about the longer, straight lugs, the style of the dial and hands, and of course (in the original) the "Aerojet" marking on the dial. Yes, it would be nice to have a mechanical or auto version instead of a quartz. I strongly agree with you there, but don't hold your breath. It's a sharp looking piece, and suitable for dress and casual wear. 

Eric


----------



## cairoanan

I was not familiar with that watch until this post. That's a very clean looking Bulova. Well done.


----------



## hack99

I also was not aware of this watch. I think you like this watch, because it's a GREAT looking watch. 
The look and style, takes one back to a simpler time? 

Enjoy


----------



## knafel1983

Very well done watch. What is the diameter of it? I sure hope it's not too big, as Bulova (IMO) is infamous for making their watches too big for my taste.


----------



## ManOnTime

knafel1983 said:


> Very well done watch. What is the diameter of it? I sure hope it's not too big, as Bulova (IMO) is infamous for making their watches too big for my taste.


According to Amazon, it is 39mm wide and 9mm thick.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Noob question: why don't I see this on the Bulova site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Noob question: why don't I see this on the Bulova site?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're looking at the Bulova USA site, they don't officially offer it here.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Same thing with Accutrons- the Accutron by Bulova is all over the net except on their site. Doesn't make a lot of sense to not even have a link to go to the other lines. Oh well... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures

There are times like these that I think "Citizen" intentionally doesn't allow Bulova the proper advertising budget needed to promote their watch line!


----------



## WesternNYer

.... because you have good taste! I happen to have the exact same watch (as of 2 weeks ago). Approx $160 from Amazon, w/ tax & shipping. It's not on the US website or in US stores - sold just in Europe. By the way, there's also one with a pure white dial - also Europe-only.


----------



## Tkacik

That's the perfect size for my wrist.


----------



## MexicanLawStudent

Hi, Stmcgill. I'm new at the forum and I'd like to start a post about this watch, but your photos are the only ones on a wrist that I could find online. May I use them if I say they are yours?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

They're now £90-£100 on amazon.co.uk I really like the silver case version with the gold indices.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I just saw them at my local Jewelry store, the white and the black dial versions, it just called my name

Love the looks of them


----------



## Bielsa

That's a lovely looking watch


----------

